# Coupons Thread



## Smashbox

Will post coupons here so as not to fill up the page..

First one, 20% off 'Almost Everything' at Woodies DIY and Atlantic Homecare until Sunday

http://www.pdfhost.net/index.php?Action=DownloadFile&id=c1bc04d5eb01e478043a40acb2320554


----------



## Smashbox

Huggies Nappies - €3 or £2 Off Carry Packs

[broken link removed]


----------



## Ceist Beag

Following my questioning of this forum I'm convinced there is an appetite for it!  So getting fully on board here are some more coupons.

Free gift box of baby products & coupons [Print voucher and collect in SuperValu]
Free 'mum to be' gift box when you sign up with eumom.ie, just download the form, fill it in and pick up in SuperValu. The box includes:

Cif Anti-Bacterial Multi Purpose Cleaner. 100ml. + €1 off voucher.
Sudocrem 10g. 
Oilatum Junior Cream. 6g sample.
Liga Plastic Box. 
Floradix Liquid Iron Formula. 10ml. 
Punch Colour Catcher. 5 sheets. 
Boniela Teething Ring. 
Persil (100ml) and Comfort (1 wash) Samples.
Johnson’s Skincare Wipes. 64 wipes.
Dettol Anti-Bacterial Cleansing Surface Wipes. 20 Large Wipes.
Johnson’s baby top-to-toe bath. 50ml. 
Johnson’s baby oil. 100ml.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Ceist Beag

50 cent off Johnsons Baby Soft Bath
Print coupon for 50 cent off Johnsons Baby Soft Bath here:
http://www.johnsonsbaby.co.uk/offers/range/skincare


----------



## Ceist Beag

Flora Light 50c off Coupon


----------



## Smashbox

Ceist Beag said:


> Following my questioning of this forum I'm convinced there is an appetite for it!  So getting fully on board here are some more coupons.



Nice one


----------



## Ceist Beag

easons.com 15% off

discount code: GK7028A

Terms & Conditions: Discount only applies to orders purchased online on easons.com. Discount applies to all paperback/hardback books and stationery items. Discount does not apply to eBooks or postage. Valid until 1st Mar 2012


----------



## Smashbox

2 x €1.50 off Finish dishwasher products 

http://www.finish.ie/coupons/


----------



## Smashbox

Burger King coupons - subscription required..

[broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox

70c off Heinz Beanz fridge pack 1kg

Valid until 31st October

http://www.ithastobeheinz.ie/about/Heinz-Online-Voucher.pdf


----------



## Smashbox

Supermacs coupons (incl. BOGOF on chicken burgers)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox

50c off Odlums Porridge Oats

Valid til 31st March

[broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox

€1 or £1 off Bold Pink (redeemable in Tesco only)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Newbie!

no longer relevant.


----------



## spreadsheet

Newbie! said:


> _Mods, can I post this here? I would need people to pm me their address. _



Sounds good. I'd be interested


----------



## onlineprint

great thread guys, well done!


----------



## Smashbox

€1/£1 off Denny 100% Natural Ham

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen

Not bad offer on in Dunnes from to-day 18th September to Saturday, 4th October:


http://www.dunnesstores.com/offer13/food-wine/fcp-category/home

T&Cs at bottom of page need to be read carefully.


----------



## PatMacG

Thanks Sue Ellen. Half of the doggy's grocery bill paid!


----------



## Marion

DAA parking

10% discount if you book before 27 November.

Promo Code: AERLINGUS2014

Marion


----------



## Marion

EFlow reward card members get €10 off on a €60 spend when they buy online from The Loop. Www.Theloop.ie

Marion

Ps: not sure if you need to "prove" membership. (I doubt it)


----------



## Crunchie

Woodies 20% discount this weekend via text. If you haven't got it, copy and paste it into your webtext and send it to your phone 

MerryChristmas from Woodie's.Save20% with this txt Sat20-Mon22 on last minute shopping!Not valid on DiscountItems, Showers,GardenPower,Unsub txt REMOVE to 50015


----------

